#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Nederlandse gemeenten doen te weinig tegen discriminatie: echte wil ontbreekt

## Revisor

*Nederlandse gemeenten doen te weinig tegen discriminatie: ‘echte wil ontbreekt’*

Discriminatie Twee derde van de Nederlandse gemeenten heeft nog steeds geen beleid tegen racisme en discriminatie. „Als hoeder van een verbonden samenleving geven zij niet thuis”, zegt de Nationaal Cordinator tegen Discriminatie en Racisme.

*Nam Derbali* 21 december 2022 om 14:29

Gemeenten voldoen niet aan hun verantwoordelijkheid om op lokaal niveau discriminatie tegen te gaan. Foto Sander Koning/ANP

Gemeenten voldoen niet aan hun verantwoordelijkheid om op lokaal niveau discriminatie tegen te gaan. Dat blijkt uit een woensdag gepubliceerd onderzoek van het _Kennisplatform Integratie & Samenleving (KIS)_. Iets meer dan een derde van alle gemeenten had in 2022 een antidiscriminatiebeleid (35 procent). Dat is slechts een kleine verbetering in vergelijking met 2017 (33 procent). De onderzoekers zien ook dat gemeenten die wel beleid voeren zich voornamelijk richten op discriminatie op grond van seksuele voorkeur en genderidentiteit, maar minder op antiracisme. Discriminatie op grond van handicap krijgt het minste aandacht.

Dat strookt niet met de waarden die we onszelf aanmeten, zegt Rabin Baldewsingh, de Nationaal Cordinator tegen Discriminatie en Racisme in een reactie aan _NRC_. „We willen onze samenleving zo inclusief mogelijk inrichten, waar voor discriminatie geen plaats is. Zo staat het in artikel 1 van de Grondwet. En de overheid die het dichtst bij de burger staat, zijn de gemeenten. Als hoeder van een verbonden samenleving geven zij niet thuis”.

Het Kennisplatform onderzocht het lokaal antidiscriminatiebeleid van 344 gemeenten en hoe zij dat vormgeven. De vaakst opgevoerde reden voor het gebrek aan lokaal antidiscriminatiebeleid is dat er geen capaciteit is voor de uitvoering. Behoefte aan meer financile middelen en meer tijd kwamen vaak terug, schrijven de onderzoekers. Opvallend is dat het merendeel – 86 procent - van de gemeenten die geen lokaal antidiscriminatiebeleid voeren, de landelijke overheid en de samenleving verantwoordelijk houdt voor de aanpak van discriminatie.
*
Geldgebrek ‘non-argument’*

Het ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken wil dat elke gemeente in Nederland een lokaal antidiscriminatiebeleid voert. Dat blijkt nu nog niet het geval. Gemeenten zijn daarnaast wettelijk verplicht ervoor te zorgen dat inwoners die discriminatie ervaren dit kunnen melden bij een onafhankelijke antidiscriminatie-instantie. Minister Hanke Bruins Slot (Binnenlandse Zaken, CDA) heeft inmiddels alle gemeenten een brief gestuurd met een aansporing om het lokale antidiscriminatiebeleid te versterken. De Vereniging van Nederlandse Gemeenten (VNG) zelf was woensdagmiddag ondanks herhaaldelijk aandringen van _NRC_  vooralsnog niet bereid tot commentaar.

Een mogelijke bron voor het financieren van antidiscriminatiebeleid is het Gemeentefonds. Maar omdat het geld dat van het Rijk komt niet geoormerkt is, kunnen gemeenten het ook aan andere zaken uitgeven. En dat gebeurt ook, zegt Baldewsingh. „Het geldgebrek is een non-argument. Er s geld dat naar zulk beleid zou kunnen gaan. Alleen besteden ze het aan andere zaken: van grasmaaiers, lantaarnpalen tot stoeptegels. Het heeft met wllen te maken. Die ontbreekt om dit antidiscriminatiebeleid te verankeren in het beleid dat colleges voeren”.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/21...reekt-a4152168

----------

